# Lake in wapak



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

Has anyone fished the lake on the north side of wapak that you have to be a member at? Heard there are pike and alot of good fish in there but I do not know anyone that has a membership to it


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

It's called Brandt's. I would love to be a member there, but you have to know someone who is a member and then you have to get on a waiting list. One of the guys I know who got a membership there took him 5 years on the waiting list. Others he said have taken 15! That's crazy talk. If I get around to it, im gonna get on the list.


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yea when we first moved to the area 10 years ago they said they wernt even taking names anymore. I just didn't know if that wait was even worth it or not.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, I called out there. Same response. I need to get close with someone who actually fishes there. The guy I know doesn't even fish it. That would be sweet to get on there in a small boat.


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

Agreed. Have you heard anything being caught there or is it all talk. Don't wanna waste my time trying to get in if its not worth it


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

No idea. I only know that one guy. He doesn't even use the membership. I hear they stock it. I also bought a membership out at that Auglaize fish and game by the state highway station on 33. They supposedly stock that too. Have never caught a fish there because they feed them on a schedule. So who knows what "stock" means.


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

I had a membership at that one to and stopped because we never got anything. Had it for 2 years and we went a couple times a year and got skunked everytime


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Brandt's main concern about its new members has nothing to do with fishing.

AF&G Club is a legit fishing club. They stock the pond every single year with fish, often more than once and with more than one type of fish. I rarely agreed with what they chose to stock though - often it is Rainbow or Cats. The meetings are every second tuesday at 730 if you want to go to one to learn more or ask questions about what they do or have planned.


----------



## wapak angler (Jul 23, 2012)

a buddy of mine fishes the AF&G club about twice a week and tears the bass up at night, guess you guys aren't using the right baits for our area.


----------



## eyecon (Jul 6, 2013)

I catch alot of perch,bass,walleye out of AFG. Just got to use the right baits. Put your time in and you will find where they are. Craws work best for the bass


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

My fiancée and her father are members at Brandt's. She has moved up to bg so she doesn't fish it but maintains her membership. Her father pulls a lot of largemouth out of there. I think they get crappies and others as well. 

I'm looking forward to fishing it after we get married as I think she said spouses can also fish.


----------

